# Dove hunting



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

I'll be back in ND in mid to late September this year to hunt Sharptails and Huns. Although I've hunted upland birds and waterfowl in ND since the early '90's, I have never been around during September. Is the dove season open through the end of September (couldn't find anything about doves on the game department's website)? Without committing the misdemeanor of "internet scouting", is one part of ND better than others for dove shooting? We'll be in central ND for Sharps and Huns and it would be great to fill in the idle hours with a little dove shooting.

Thanks!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

That part of the state should be good for doves. Dove season usually opens September 1st...a couple weeks before grouse and partridge.


----------

